# Mighty mouse : roulette déficiente



## g.lebourgeois (19 Mars 2007)

Bonjour,
je suis en possession d'une mighty mouse bluetooth qui rencontre un souci :
autant je peux toujours faire défiler les ascenseurs vers le bas, autant les défilements vers le haut ne fonctionnent plus...
c'est assez frustrant. Est ce que quelqu'un connaît un moyen de résoudre de ce problème ? Au pire, est-ce que ça se démonte ce genre de souris ?

Merci...


----------



## WebOliver (19 Mars 2007)

&#199;a m'arrive de temps en temps que la molette centrale ne r&#233;ponde plus tr&#232;s bien. Il suffit dans mon cas de souffler un peu dans l'interstice et &#231;a refonctionne.

Jette un &#339;il sur ce sujet &#233;galement.


----------



## g.lebourgeois (19 Mars 2007)

Effectivement !
Merci pour le tuyau...
m'enfin &#231;a m'a l'air d'&#234;tre bien fragile l&#224;-dedans !


----------



## Fredo73 (19 Mars 2007)

Cette mighty est tr&#232;s jolie, mais c'est une vraie merde. Moi, elle a tenue 6 mois, et en lisant d'autres commentaires sur mac G, on est pas les seuls dans ce cas.
En fouillant un peu sur le forum, on trouve des moyens pour bricoler, mais bon...


----------



## r e m y (20 Mars 2007)

On ne le dira jamais assez.... tant que votre souris est sous garantie, faites-vous la changer d&#232;s que la boulette s'encrasse!

Apple finira bien par se lasser et concevoir une souris dont ils auront remplac&#233; la boulette par une z&#244;ne sensible, ou a minima par une boulette d&#233;montable et nettoyable !


----------



## g.lebourgeois (21 Mars 2007)

ça se fait ça ? de faire échanger la souris juste sous prétexte qu'elle est encrassée ??


----------



## r e m y (21 Mars 2007)

Bien s&#251;r! elle n'a que quelques mois et elle ne fonctionne plus alors que tu en as fait un usage normal. Donc tu la rapportes et tu demandes qu'on te r&#232;gle le probl&#232;me. 

Soit le revendeur a une proc&#233;dure fiable pour nettoyer la boulette et te rendre ta souris fonctionnelle, soit il t'en fournit une nouvelle.


----------



## WebOliver (21 Mars 2007)

g.lebourgeois a dit:


> &#231;a se fait &#231;a ? de faire &#233;changer la souris juste sous pr&#233;texte qu'elle est encrass&#233;e ??



Oui tiens, je me suis pos&#233; la m&#234;me question suite au message de r e m y... Pour ma part, je ne me vois pas le faire pour ma souris, comme je ne le fais pas lorsque mon clavier ou mon &#233;cran sont sales et encrass&#233;s.

Reste &#224; savoir si on parle de molette d&#233;ficiente, ou encrass&#233;e, ce qui n'est pas vraiment pareil.


----------



## r e m y (21 Mars 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Oui tiens, je me suis posé la même question suite au message de r e m y... Pour ma part, je ne me vois pas le faire, comme je ne le fais pas lorsque mon clavier ou mon écran sont sales et encrassés.


 
un clavier ou un écran encrassé ne les rendent pas inopérant pour autant (enfin pour l'écran.... tout dépend de l'épaisseur de crasse bien sûr  )

Par contre pour ce qui concerne la Mighty Mouse, la boulette devient réellement inopérante. Dès lors qu'elle est sous garantie, elle peut repartir en SAV pour qu'on te la rende fonctionnelle.

Maintenant qu'Apple a publié des recommandations pour "nettoyer" en retournant la souris et en frottant la boulette sur un chiffon humide, le technicien du SAV peut commencer par cette manip. Mais comme au bout de quelques encrassement ce n'est plus suffisant (cette manip nettoie la boule, mais pas les galets d'entrainements à l'intérieur de la bête), il doit finir par faire un échange standard.

Voilà pour la première année après achat, durant la garantie.

Ensuite, une fois la garantie écoulée, ça devient plus délicat, car il faudrait alors démontrer qu'il y a vice caché (et/ou vice de conception)...


----------



## David_b (21 Mars 2007)

r e m y a dit:


> On ne le dira jamais assez.... tant que votre souris est sous garantie, faites-vous la changer d&#232;s que la boulette s'encrasse!
> 
> Apple finira bien par se lasser et concevoir une souris dont ils auront remplac&#233; la boulette par une z&#244;ne sensible, ou a minima par une boulette d&#233;montable et nettoyable !



En th&#233;orie, je suis d'accord sur l'id&#233;e de pousser les commer&#231;ants &#224; assumer les cochonneries qu'ils nous vendent... mais s'emb&#234;ter pour une souris ? Perso, j'ai pas vraiment le temps. Surtout si on envisage le c&#244;t&#233; "r&#233;p&#233;titif" de la d&#233;marche.

J'ai eu deux mightymouse (avec et sans fil), bilan : poubelle x2. Retour &#224; une Logitech et une "b&#234;te" Microsoft optique. Moins belles, mais qui fonctionnent parfaitement depuis des ann&#233;es...

Apple a r&#233;ussi &#224; (r&#233inventer (et &#224; nous faire acheter en bavant d'envie?) le plus gros d&#233;faut des souris "d'avant" : la boulette... en la miniaturisant et en nous interdisant de pouvoir la nettoyer. Y a pas que des g&#233;nies qui bossent dans cette bo&#238;te. Ou alors, c'est un g&#233;nie du cynisme...

Sans rire, je me suis senti vraiment tr&#232;s con quand la boulette &#224; cess&#233; de r&#233;pondre et que j'ai d&#233;couvert que c'&#233;tait pas ouvrable


----------



## clochelune (21 Mars 2007)

David_b a dit:


> En th&#233;orie, je suis d'accord sur l'id&#233;e de pousser les commer&#231;ants &#224; assumer les cochonneries qu'ils nous vendent... mais s'emb&#234;ter pour une souris ? Perso, j'ai pas vraiment le temps. Surtout si on envisage le c&#244;t&#233; "r&#233;p&#233;titif" de la d&#233;marche.
> 
> J'ai eu deux mightymouse (avec et sans fil), bilan : poubelle x2. Retour &#224; une Logitech et une "b&#234;te" Microsoft optique. Moins belles, mais qui fonctionnent parfaitement depuis des ann&#233;es...
> 
> ...



je suis assez d'accord! apple aurait pu faire que la MightyMouse s'ouvre car on ne peut la nettoyer correctement
la mienne de molette ne fonctionne plus vers le haut &#233;galement depuis une bonne semaine alors que &#231;a va faire deux mois &#224; peine que je l'aia chet&#233;e (avec le MacBook)
et j'ai nettoy&#233; comme le pr&#233;cisait apple, mais rien!
 je vais l'&#233;changer pour une autre MightyMouse, et si &#231;a se reproduit, je prendrai une autre souris... dommage car la MghtyMouse est vraiment mignonne, mais ne pas pouvoir la nettoyer de l'int&#233;rieur sans casserla garantie, la d&#233;coller et recoller, bref, c'est pas id&#233;al!
je l'&#233;change lundi (en achetant des piles recheargables) et je verrai ensuite!!

ce que je voudrai c'est une souris sans fil bluetooth &#233;galement (sans avoir d'usb &#224; mettre comme pour la MightyMouse)


----------



## g.lebourgeois (23 Mars 2007)

Etant donn&#233; le prix prohibitif de cette souris, ils pourraient tout de m&#234;me s'arranger pour la rendre utilisable sur du long terme !
Pour le coup, Apple me d&#233;&#231;oit...


----------



## La mouette (23 Mars 2007)

J'ai fait changer ma MM dés qu'elle était encrassée, et Apple ne rechigne pas.

Sinon c'est un peu délicat à démonter, mais faisable, et à condition de ne pas avoir peur de jouer du cutter , pour enlever la bague ...

Mais le mieux est encore de demander le remplacement sous garantie


----------



## r e m y (23 Mars 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> J'ai fait changer ma MM dés qu'elle était encrassée, et Apple ne rechigne pas.
> 
> Sinon c'est un peu délicat à démonter, mais faisable, et à condition de ne pas avoir peur de jouer du cutter , pour enlever la bague ...
> 
> Mais le mieux est encore de demander le remplacement sous garantie


 
oui et de garder la solution du décollage/démontage pour intervenir au-delà de l'année de garantie, car il faut tout de même préciser que même si Apple vous fournit une souris neuve quand vous demandez un échange satndard, vous ne repartez pas à chaque fois avec une année de garantie.

C'est toujours la garantie de la souris achetée à l'origine qui court et s'arrête donc 1 an après l'achat de cette première souris.


----------



## apenspel (24 Mars 2007)

Mon temps destin&#233; &#224; aller r&#233;guli&#232;rement l'&#233;changer est plus pr&#233;cieux que le prix plein d'avant la sans fil : je l'ai remplac&#233;e par une autre marque, franchement sup&#233;rieure.
Elle &#233;tait compl&#232;tement naze 1 X par mois. Sur un an, &#231;a fait 12 d&#233;placements. Si &#224; l'achat d'un nouveau Mac elle fait encore partie du lot, je la renvoie &#224; Apple avec un petit mot.


----------



## r e m y (25 Mars 2007)

apenspel a dit:


> Mon temps destiné à aller régulièrement l'échanger est plus précieux que le prix plein d'avant la sans fil : je l'ai remplacée par une autre marque, franchement supérieure.
> Elle était complètement naze 1 X par mois. Sur un an, ça fait 12 déplacements. Si à l'achat d'un nouveau Mac elle fait encore partie du lot, je la renvoie à Apple avec un petit mot.



Oui je suis d'accord... mais il n'empêche qu'il faut utiliser tous les moyens pour signifier à Apple que cette souris est géniale MAIS qu'il ont fait une GROSSE boulette en conception!

(tu peux utiliser les liens feedback, ou les forums de discussion Apple,....)

Il faut qu'ils revoient la conception...

Rappelons-nous qu'ils avaient fini par revoir la souris "galet" fournie avec les premiers iMac (je revois encore Steve Jobs montrer cette souris galet et dire "... vous nous avez dit que vous ne l'aimiez pas...." et hop, il sort la souris ApplePro, celle dont la mightyMouse a repris le look)


----------



## fantax (25 Mars 2007)

Pour éviter un surcroît d'encrassement, il vaut mieux prendre les devants et de temps en temps nettoyer la boule alors même que la souris fonctionne encore. Certes, ce n'est pas l'idéal!


----------



## La mouette (25 Mars 2007)

Je l'ai commandé sur le Store. 
Lorsque j'ai eu mon problème, j'ai téléphoné et 5 jours plus tard j'en avais une neuve.

Mais je la nettoie régulièrement maintenant.


----------



## Porteli (25 Mars 2007)

Bonjour,

La bague n'est maintenu que par six minuscules points de colle et &#224; l'aide d'une tr&#232;s fine lame, elle se d&#233;fait tr&#232;s facilement. Ensuite c'est une simple question de d&#233;licatesse pour les branchements des nappes qui sont tr&#232;s fines et la boule une fois d&#233;gag&#233;e de son support (3 petites vis) se nettoie parfaitement et simplement. En 10 petites minutes le tour est jou&#233;. 
J'ai la Mighty mouse depuis ses d&#233;buts, c'est toujours la m&#234;me et elle est aussi propre et fonctionne aussi bien que lorsque je l'ai achet&#233;.

Au remontage ne pas oublier de recoller d&#233;licatement la bague sinon elle n'est pas tenue.

Bien cordialement &#224; tous.


----------



## apenspel (25 Mars 2007)

r e m y a dit:


> Oui je suis d'accord... mais il n'emp&#234;che qu'il faut utiliser tous les moyens pour signifier &#224; Apple que cette souris est g&#233;niale MAIS qu'il ont fait une GROSSE boulette en conception!
> 
> (tu peux utiliser les liens feedback, ou les forums de discussion Apple,....)


Je fais d&#233;j&#224; ce que je peux, il me semble, en intervenant dans les sujets qui la concernent quand je les trouve.

Et chez les revendeurs, je la refuse syst&#233;matiquement (en deux ans, j'en suis &#224; ma 5&#232;me souris).

Je ne peux plus la rapporter car un week-end de gros boulot, j'ai eu &#224; l'ouvrir pour pouvoir continuer &#224; travailler. Elle m'avait sembl&#233; une excellente solution pour avancer image par image dans FCP pour faire mes coupes, car un trackball, ben, ce n'est pas une souris.

J'aimais bien aussi sa possibilit&#233; de naviguer partout dans une image Photoshop en zoom. Mais bon, d&#233;sormais, j'utilise une MacAlly qui me donne nettement plus de satisfaction pour sa fiabilit&#233; et je me d&#233;place lat&#233;ralement gr&#226;ce &#224; la touche Maj.

Mais je l'ai achet&#233;e en pleine canicule, avec beaucoup de boulot &#224; faire. R&#233;sultat, elle &#233;tait encrass&#233;e en une semaine et d&#233;finitivement hors d'usage (la roulette) apr&#232;s un mois, malgr&#233; le d&#233;montage (j'ai perdu patience).

La solution pour une bonne Mighty Mouse, ce serait d'y mettre un deuxi&#232;me laser, sous la boule et des touches bien s&#233;par&#233;es. Plus de r&#233;sistance aussi pour les boutons lat&#233;raux. Bref, &#224; part le design, elle est compl&#232;tement &#224; revoir.

 Avec &#231;a, on ne peut pas dire que je participe pas au feedback, par opinion publique interpos&#233;e.


----------



## Fredo73 (17 Avril 2007)

Fredo73 a dit:


> Cette mighty est tr&#232;s jolie, mais c'est une vraie merde. Moi, elle a tenue 6 mois, et en lisant d'autres commentaires sur mac G, on est pas les seuls dans ce cas.
> En fouillant un peu sur le forum, on trouve des moyens pour bricoler, mais bon...



Apr&#232;s un retour du SAV, une semaine de fonctionnement normal avec la nouvelle mighty mouse, et puis rideau : pb de sensibilit&#233; du clic gauche. Retour donc &#224; une ancienne souris Microsoft USB qui est certe tr&#232;s  .... basique pour pas dire pas belle, mais qui fonctionne...
Et retour aussi de la MT au SAV...


----------



## vleroy (17 Avril 2007)

apenspel a dit:


> La solution pour une bonne Mighty Mouse, ce serait d'y mettre un deuxième laser, sous la boule et des touches bien séparées. Plus de résistance aussi pour les boutons latéraux. Bref, à part le design, elle est complètement à revoir.
> 
> Avec ça, on ne peut pas dire que je participe pas au feedback, par opinion publique interposée.



Et les brevets que contournent apple avec la mighty, t'en fais quoi?
Ben oui parce que sans bouton apparent, et en reprenant toutes les fonctionnalités des autres (au passage dont la majorité des brevets sont détenus par l'ami bill), sans payer la dîme, cela ne fait pas le bonheur des utilisateurs aux doigts un peu gras dans le temps, mais bon, moi cela me fait marrer.. tellement c'est génial


----------



## apenspel (18 Avril 2007)

Bon, il semblerait que Apple planche sur une Mighty Mouse qui int&#233;grerait la technologie de iPhone pour le zoom, le d&#233;filement, le clic et tout &#231;a. Et m&#234;me &#224; plusieurs doigts. Si &#231;a tombe, &#233;galement avec cette fonction de recharge de la batterie par induction.
On va peut-&#234;tre enfin avoir la souris qu'on m&#233;rite. Car on le vaut bien.
Mais il faudra repasser &#224; la caisse et ce message tient de la rumeur (quoique document&#233;e Actus MacG&#233.


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Avril 2007)

apenspel a dit:


> Bon, il semblerait que Apple planche sur une Mighty Mouse qui intégrerait la technologie de iPhone pour le zoom, le défilement, le clic et tout ça. Et même à plusieurs doigts. Si ça tombe, également avec cette fonction de recharge de la batterie par induction.
> On va peut-être enfin avoir la souris qu'on mérite. Car on le vaut bien.
> Mais il faudra repasser à la caisse et ce message tient de la rumeur (quoique documentée Actus MacGé).


Bof, t'auras toujours des râleurs pour hurler que c'était mieux avant.  

J'ai abandonné mon clavier et ma souris Logitech sans fil "spécial Mac" pour revenir à l'Apple intégral et même filaire, les pilotes sont mieux foutus. Et puis la Mighty, quand on a compris le truc de la boule encrassée et trouvé comment le dompter, c'est que du bonheur. :love:


----------



## apenspel (18 Avril 2007)

Ben, j'ai bien compris le truc, mais la faire remplacer apr&#232;s une semaine pour l'attendre une autre semaine, il faudrait au minimum qu'Apple double la dur&#233;e de la garantie.

Quant au d&#233;montage, pas envie d'y passer tous les jours. Car chez moi, une souris &#231;a sert.


----------



## David_b (18 Avril 2007)

apenspel a dit:


> Ben, j'ai bien compris le truc, mais la faire remplacer après une semaine pour l'attendre une autre semaine, il faudrait au minimum qu'Apple double la durée de la garantie.


faudrait, surtout, au minimum qu'elle fonctionne aussi bien que n'importe quelle autre souris, amha...



> Quant au démontage, pas envie d'y passer tous les jours. Car chez moi, une souris ça sert.


+1


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Avril 2007)

Z'êtes deux mauvaises langues, je n'ai plus aucun problème avec ma Mighty.


----------



## David_b (18 Avril 2007)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Z'&#234;tes deux mauvaises langues, je n'ai plus aucun probl&#232;me avec ma Mighty.



Moi non plus... depuis qu'elle (elles!) est (sont!) rang&#233;e(s) dans un tiroir :rateau:


----------



## r e m y (18 Avril 2007)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Z'êtes deux mauvaises langues, je n'ai plus aucun problème avec ma Mighty.


 
euh.... c'est avec la langue qu'il faut lui nettoyer la boulette? :rose:


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Avril 2007)

r e m y a dit:


> euh.... c'est avec la langue qu'il faut lui nettoyer la boulette? :rose:


Non, avec un objet plat, fin et légèrement courbe. Une sorte de petite lamelle en plastique que j'introduis dans la fente et passe autour de la boule en tenant la Mighty à l'envers. Je fait ensuite rouler la boule pour qu'en sorte les impuretés dans le style de ce que préconise Apple.

La première fois fut assez longue et j'ai aussi recouru à de l'alcool pour attaquer la crasse intérieure. Mais depuis je ne fait que de l'entretien léger.


----------



## apenspel (18 Avril 2007)

r e m y a dit:


> euh.... c'est avec la langue qu'il faut lui nettoyer la boulette? :rose:


Non, mais, t'as fini tes cochonneries ?!
Continue, j'aime&#8230;


----------



## rduvrac (5 Mai 2008)

Bon idem, raz le bol de cette petite boule !!

Encrassée au bout de 4 mois et je devrait la démonter, la recoller et recommencer à chaque fois avec au bout de 3 ou 4 manip de ce genre un tas de colle et de plastique difforme, au point que la souris risque de ne même plus être à plat sur le tapis !! ?? 


Sous garantie mais remplaçable chez apple, chez FNAC la souris est un accessoire et sans extention de la garantie : pas de remplacement !!!!

Ok on peux travailler sans une souris, mais faut voir comment pour certaines applications !!
et pire : le clavier est aussi un accessoire !! ?
Alors là on travaille comment sans clavier sur un ordi ?
C'est lamentable d'être pris pour des vaches à lait.


hop seul commentaire valable : "Apple l'inventeur de la souris !" !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Mai 2008)

rduvrac a dit:


> hop seul commentaire valable : "Apple l'inventeur de la souris !" !!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Même pas. L'inventeur de la souris c'est Douglas Engelbart. Sa première mise en place dans un ordinateur avec un environnement logiciel complet c'est Xerox au P.A.R.C.

Apple popularise l'objet jusqu'à le rendre indispensable à tout PC qui se respecte grâce au Macintosh.

Pour en revenir à la Mighty Mouse, nul besoin de la démonter. Une recherche sur le forum te donnera nombre de solutions pour lui redonner une nouvelle jeunesse si celles de ce fil ne te conviennent pas.

J'ai deux MM, une filaire et une bluetooth, elles fonctionnent parfaitement et me donnent entière satisfaction. Mais la MM n'est pas la souris de tout le monde, pas l'objet pour toutes les mains, qu'elle s'encrasse ou non.


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Mai 2008)

rduvrac a dit:


> hop seul commentaire valable : "Apple l'inventeur de la souris !" !!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Moonwalker a dit:


> Même pas. L'inventeur de la souris c'est Douglas Engelbart. Sa première mise en place dans un ordinateur avec un environnement logiciel complet c'est Xerox au P.A.R.C.



Soyons clair ; dire ça ne reflète pas l'exacte vérité : C'est vrai au sens littéral, à un détail près, si Steve Jobs n'avait pas visité le P.A.R.C. Xerox, et vu cette souris, dont Xerox pensait qu'elle n'avait aucune application pratique, les souris auraient certainement fini par apparaître sur nos ordinateurs, mais plutôt vers 1994 qu'en 1984 ! Steve Jobs, et par là, Apple a le mérite d'avoir tout de suite vu le parti qu'on pouvait en tirer (de la souris, et de l'ébauche d'interface graphique qui l'accompagnait), et preuve s'il en est de ce que j'avance, Xerox à simplement autorisé Apple à utiliser le concept, sans contrepartie, tant ils étaient persuadés que ça ne pouvait servir à rien (mais m'est avis que le type qui a signé l'autorisation a du en ré-entendre parler par la suite, du côté de sa direction ) !


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Mai 2008)

Hum...

Xerox a *vendu* l'accès au P.A.R.C. à Steve Jobs et ses équipes (payé en actions Apple). Il est vrai que la direction ne voyait pas très bien ce qu'elle pouvait faire des prototypes réalisés là-bas. Si tu suis mon lien, tu verras qu'ils ont néanmoins concrétisés le travail de leurs ingénieurs mais dans une optique commerciale différente d'Apple.

Maintenant, l'aventure de l'interface et de ses outils est une chaîne où chacun a apporté sa part qui n'amoindri en rien celle des prédécesseurs. Engelbart a créé la souris (1963), les ingénieurs du P.A.R.C. ont développés l'interface graphique, Apple et Steve Jobs les ont popularisés. A chaque étape, de nouvelles choses ont été mises au point et perfectionnées qui se sont ajoutées à l'acquis.

Rappeler cela, ce n'est pas dénigrer les mérites de Steve Jobs et Apple, au contraire, il a souvent vu dans les idées des autres, des applications auxquels ils n'avaient pas pensé. C'est à lui qu'Apple doit sa survie sous l'ère Sculley : la LaserWriter n'aurait jamais vue le jour s'il n'avait encouragé et soutenu Warnock et Geschke (Adobe) à développer le langage PostScript dans cette direction. Warnock et Geschke, deux anciens du P.A.R.C...


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Mai 2008)

Ah, mais mon but n'était pas d'amoindrir les mérites de "tout un chacun", juste de rappeler que sans Steve Jobs et Apple, la souris, telle que nous la connaissons, de même que le concept d'interface graphique qui y est associé ne seraient arrivés que beaucoup plus tard sur le marché.

Douglas Engelbart a donc, certes inventé la souris, mais c'est Steve Jobs qui a inventé l'usage (au sens "quotidien" du terme) que nous en faisons. Conclusion : nous sommes bien d'accord, nous devons bien notre mulot à ces deux hommes !

Quant au Xerox P.A.R.C., il semble bien que seul Xerox n'ait pas pris conscience de la pépinière de talents que c'était !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Mai 2008)

C'est vrai que la bille qui s'encrasse au point que le défilement haut ou bas ne marche plus, c'est chiant. Donc je suis obligé de la nettoyer régulièrement (je le fais avec une lingette à lunettes : ça marche très bien). 
Mais cette bille est tellement plus agréable que les grosses molettes. Et malgré ce défaut, cette souris est un vrai bonheur. Donc je fais avec.

Cela dit, ce serait bien qu'ils trouvent une solution (genre zone tactile).


----------



## Gag (29 Décembre 2010)

Pour ceux qui n'auraient pas encore benné leur Mighty Mouse (qui est somme toute une bonne souris quand elle n'est pas encrassée : ) voici la solution ultime et facile à faire sans démonter tout le bouzin et lui mettre les tripes à l'air (je déteste la dissection sous toutes ses formes) :
tout d'abord, nettoyer régulièrement la molette (de préférence sans attendre qu'elle bloque) avec un simple coton-tige et de l'alcool à 90°.
Ça permet souvent d'éviter les problèmes : j'en ai 2 depuis des années qui marchent bien comme ça, et j'en ai récupéré plusieurs bloquée chez des amis de la même manière.
Cela dit, et malgré ces précautions, l'une de mes MM a fini par se bloquer et ne défilait plus vers le bas.
Après avoir essayé de nombreux trucs inefficaces, la solution s'est avéré toute simple :
posez une feuille (standard A4, mais d'autres formats peuvent s'envisager ;-) sur une surface lisse et un peu "molle" (type tapis de souris ou magazine), et frictionnez énergiquement la bête à l'envers dessus pour lui décrasser la molette.
En quelques secondes, voir 1 ou 2 minutes, elle aura retrouvé toutes ses facultés !

Désolé de n'avoir trouvé ce truc que tardivement, mais vous pourrez peut-être ressortir vos vielles souris du tiroir : )


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Décembre 2010)

Gag a dit:


> Désolé de n'avoir trouvé ce truc que tardivement, mais vous pourrez peut-être ressortir vos vielles souris du tiroir : )



Ne te désole pas, ce truc a été posté ici une bonne trentaine de fois, et rares doivent être ceuxqui ne le connaissent pas.

Cela dit, concernant les MM, j'ai utilisé ce truc souvent, avec les 3 miennes, mais il arrive que la molette soit trop encrassée, même pour ça, et là, seul le démontage permet d'en venir à bout (tu aurais vu ce que j'ai retiré de celle des 3 que j'ai du ouvrir :affraid.

Sinon, autre chose : sur les 3 que j'ai, une seule semble avoir tendance à l'encrassement, les deux autres, très rarement, et là, la feuille de papier suffit lorsque ça arrive.


----------

